# Coyote Night Acres - Tara Kidded! New pics added



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

First up here at Coyote Night Acres is Tara and Mysti! 

Tara is due the 24th and Mysti is due the 30th. They are both lamanchas and will both be FF's. Already have nice little udders coming along. They aren't very big in the belly though, so I'm expecting singles out of them. I'll try to get pics with our camera phone, cause our digital camera is down right now. hopefully we can get it fixed before the births. 

These will be our very first kiddings :coffee2: 

As of today we are down to 12 Days till Tara's due date and 19 days till Mysti's. :wahoo: 

Praying for :kidred: ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

These are udder pics from the first of the month they have gotten bigger and I'll try to get some current pics with my phone soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Looks like they're moving right along! Can't wait til the babies get here!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Awww...look at those brand new udders! Looks like they are right on for development ! Can't wait to meet your new additions when they arrive :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

yeah...more babies....congrats..can't wait to see them...I have a Nigi due on Feb 15-28...maybe we will have babies together..lol


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*



jduwall said:


> yeah...more babies....congrats..can't wait to see them...I have a Nigi due on Feb 15-28...maybe we will have babies together..lol


I'll have another Lamancha due Feb 18th, so even if these two have their babies on time, We may still have babies the same time :hi5:

These are the new pics of their udders. I took them today at feeding time. Our digital camera is in the mail so we can get our money back to buy a new one. They said within 37 hours of shipping we should have money on the card to use on a new one. So good news we're going to have a digital camera again for the births.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Very nice udder growth!

I have 3 due between the 10th and 23rd of February.....I'm thinking TGS's waiting room is going to be pretty full!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

I know I am so excited~~!! YEAH spring...YEAH babies...


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

I know I got on this morning and there are a lot more kidding threads up. YAY! Winter snow makes me crazy, being cooped up in the house to stay warm just is not good for my soul. Now I'll have a ton of kiddings to keep up with on TGS :dance:

I'm thinking my girls are going to have singles for their first freshening, but I'm okay with that as long as it's a easy delivery and the babies healthy. Oh and might I add a request? Everyone pray Tara has a girl (She's bred to a permanate champion and I want a doe out of that buck so so bad). Although I know I'll probably get a buck, just because I want the girl so bad :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Here's to ...praying for ... :kidred: :kidred: ray: :hug:

they are coming along nicely.... :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

ray: lord please give her the little girls she sooooo desperatly wants! thankyou!

Can't wait for pics! baby no ears!!! YAY!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Thank you all for your :kidred: ray: 
Sometimes god plans things a little different, but we can only hope right? I'll start talking to her when she gets down to day 140 and tell her she needs to have a little doe. :slapfloor:

If she has a doe she get's to keep it for sure, but if it's a buck she might not. That should get her thinking my way. :ROFL:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Update:

Tara 138 days - Her udder has been growing a little more, I didn't realize it till looking back at the pics in this thread. Her ligs have been consistantly firm even today. Today she is not leaving the barn despite it being the warmest it's been in a while and she's cuddling with mysti her buddy. She also looks wider today than she has been. She's carried low this whole pregnancy and today she's looking wider and rounder. Also noted her stretching quite a bit, not like the arched back stretch, but the hunch up stretch almost like she's trying to make the shape of a ball. Maybe she's moving the baby.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Good luck and I really wish you girls.

:dance: :kidred:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

This evening her ligs are starting to soften.... took me a while to find them, but they are still there. Also seen the start of her plug, I'm thinking she at least has a couple more days or more because she's only on day 138. I have her and her buddy mysti up in the kidding stall so I can monitor her with the barn cam.

ray: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Can't wait to see those babies! Those early signs of getting closer in my girls makes me even more anxious for kids to arrive!

Not sure if you've read the thread on sniffing the does poll...have you? Anyhow, if the mom to be's head smells bucky, she's got bucklings in there..if she smells like herself..likely to be does.
All 3 of my girls don't have a bucky odor...it worked last year cause 2 of the 3 stunk and had bucks, the 3rd didn't and had twin does.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Liz, I can't wait to try that. couple more weeks and I can start smelling them..lol..


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

I've always kinda been a skeptic when I heard about that, I'll give it a try though. I'll do it when it gets light out. They are on a camera at night and she's been sleeping away. I'll check ligs this morning and if nothing seems real off, I'll send them back out with the herd for the day and pull them up again at night. I'll give the update for this morning on ligs,poll smell, etc... A little bit later.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Smells bucky :shrug:

Ligs are back to firm and easy to find and she looks dropped again. She has carried in this dropped way the whole time, so looks pretty normal. We are on Day 139 and the weather has turned within the past few hours and should be cold cold cold for the next week.

Good news is I'm almost done putting my kidding kit together :dance: (Just waiting on a few things I order with my disbud iron.)


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Day 140 -

She has dropped more, way more than how she's carried throughout the pregnancy, but ligs are still firm. Udder seems to be the same, so no sudden enlargement beyond her slow fill.

My kidding kit is FINISHED :leap: and I've got a new digital camera for the birth. :clap:

Snow storm is coming in..... it's almost a white out right now :GAAH: Supposed to get several inches so hopefully she continues to hold out till it can melt. YUCK I HATE SNOW!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres (Tara & Mysti) Countdown*

Tomorrow will be Day 144 :leap:

This morning her udder was the same as it's been for the past few days, but this evening her udder is enlarged a bit, not busting but firm with noticable fill since this morning. No goo or anything though and she isn't acting out of the norm either. Ligs are maybe just a little softer, but still there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown (Tara)*

I'm betting that she has 1 buck in there and that she'll deliver on 151!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146*

Tara Day 146

Still holding out. She's filling in her udder little by little. I need to get another udder shot so that if she fills all of a sudden before birth, I'll have a good photo of what she looks like right now. One night she didn't want to snuggle with her buddy in the hay, but later that night I caught her snuggling on the camera with mysti.

Mysti is on day 139 and has really been growing in udder, she also has a bucky smell to her head. :shrug: She is such a rip right now, doesn't want to let me check her ligs, doesn't want me to touch her udder, and doesn't want me to touch her tummy. :roll:

I'll see about getting some pics later today. Just had a new nephew born yesterday so in between running to the hospital and taking care of the first nephew (big brother) I'll see what I can get done.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146*

Congrats on the new nephew! And nice documenting re: your girls...mine is a little behind yours so I'm paying close attention. Good luck!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146*

I got the pics for today. Their heads smell so bucky :doh: 
So what do you guys think? I'm thinking singles on both and of course bucks. I hope that head smelling thing is wrong :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146 New *

Very nice! They can't hold out much longer....maybe they know you have your hands full of little boys(Congrats!!) and don't want to add to the burden just yet.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146 New *

Oh My, you hit the nail right on the head there.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 146 New *

Day 148 today. I'm still waiting LOL. Nothing new going on. No discharge, and ligs can still be felt. Just waiting waiting waiting..........


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

Wishing for some girls for you. I am interested in this sniffing polls theory too. My girl smells bucky too......yikes.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

We'll be in it together then. I'm hopeing we can bust the theory and get some girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

Standards tend to go more like 150-155 so they look to be progressing nicely.

Singles are most likely but if they are long bodied then the can hide those babies and spit out 2 instead of the anticipated 1


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

Tomorrow will be Day 150 and I'm am ready for kids. I hate this waiting game even though I have a camera set up in the house. I just hate not having an exact date to expect kids.... I'm checking ligs twice daily and nothing so far, but if they usually wait till 150-155 I should have kids any day.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

The end of day 149

Update: This morning her ligs were softer, but I could still feel them. She just looked dropped though and her udder has started to fill down by the teats. It was a lovely day so we cleaned the stall out and put some latches on the doors and fixed the camera angle for a better view from the house. I did another lig check just out of the blue and it is way different than it has been. I could barely feel them and she is so sunk in around her tail head. Her Cha Cha is really swelled and open a bit. This was this afternoon. I haven't done the evening check yet will do that in a second. We moved her buddy mysti over to the next stall, just in case this is the night for babies. I dreamed of babies last night and if she doesn't keep me up tonight  I'll probably dream about them again.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

False Alarm. Just checked her again and her ligs are back.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

I was skeptical about the poll-sniffing last year, but it totally was accurate with all 7 of my girls.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

I hope its accurate with my doe that is set to kid in Feb... she smells really bucky and I just want little boys this year, less hassle come weaning time...lol I know eventually I will kick myself for saying I wanted boys because I will need replacement does but for now with our smallish operation, ease of handling trumps a LOT.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

I'm trying to build up the herd so thats why I want girls, but I've warmed up to the idea of her having a buck just as long as it's healthy.

Update: I haven't bothered her anymore than the last night check when the ligs were back. I've just been watching on camera. She is not a happy girl right now. She usually beds down in the hay at night, I got up at 4:30 this morning expecting her to be doing just that, but she's up. standing just out of my camera view. walking around a bit. Her buddy is bedded down right next to the panel that seperates them, but she is as far away as she can get from her buddy. Not that I think she will have a baby soon, just some odd behavior for her. reworked the due dates based off of a gestation calculator going at 150 days instead of 145 and she's actually due today.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Countdown - Tara Day 148*

Ligs still hard as of this morning. No discharge yet.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

fingers crossed for you to have an easy delivery .............................soon


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

The night before Luna kidded she was up all night standing up. She kidded in the evening of the next day. Luna did not have ANY discharge. It was strange.

sending you happy, safe delivery vibes.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

Oh you poor thing, :hug: I hope she gives you those babies soon! :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way. Have a safe and happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

Man......she is being a little booger ...making you wait like that.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

I've been watching her on cam all morning! She has yet to lay down anywhere and keeps digging and pawing at things. Thanks for the support everyone I feel like :hair:

kannm:
I hope she goes tonight like your doe did.

How long can she go without sleeping? She stands around, paws at things and even makes a bed to lay down in. Sometimes she will drop to her knees but then she'll pop right back up like she just can't lay down for nothing.

:GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

:hug:

I've seen Does stand up for 2 nights... all night and day before they drop..... it is aggravating.... for sure..... :hair:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

She finaly decided to lay down.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

Poor thing. She is probably collecting her energy to actually go into full labor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

She'll be showing you her babies before you know it!! The restlessness she's shown indicates labor is iminent :leap:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

Update: the end of day 150
Ligs went softer durring the day, but are back tonight. She did take her a good nap durring the day, but she was making a soft groaning noise with her breathing. She doesn't want much to do with her buddy across the panel and tonight she doesn't want me touching her udder or even looking at her back end. She's always been so easy to check and never minded, but not tonight. So we wait!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 150*

No babies last night.

Today is 151 so if she goes today Liz you would be right on with your bet. This morning her ligs are back to softer, but still there. She did not want me checking at all. She wagged her tail in a grouchy way and kept turning so I couldn't get to her rear end. I just held her collar and checked anyway hehehe.... She has a little bit of white plug showing at the opening of her cha cha so I guess we must be getting close since she hasn't shown any discharge this whole time exept on day 138 she showed the start of the white plug like she is today, but just that evening never seen anymore so I don't think she actually lost the plug back on day 138. I'm going to have to move my camera though cause she keeps finding the blind spot since she wants to be as far away from her buddy across the panel.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

:GAAH:

Just watched the weather and it's not looking good. By tuesday we are supposed to have 12+ inches of snow. Yesterday was in the 50's and now 12+ inches of snow is on it's way. Tara's losing her plug and now we have this coming. :GAAH:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

Tell me about it. We're supposed to get snow, ice and freezing rain Monday/Tuesday, with the high being 20, tops, which means I have to go find something to cover my doe's butt because I just HAD to go shave-happy on her and get a little bit too much...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

How aggravating...the wait is torture..... :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

I know this wait is killing me.

She's losing her plug, but slowly so I don't think it will be tonight. Of course she will have to wait till the bad weather comes in to get started. Just watched the updated forcast and 12-18 inches expected here on tuesday. Tomorrow we are supposed to get freezing drizzle and light freezing rain before the main event. They are predicting it to be a blizzard tuesday evening. So, I'm kicking myself for not getting that pair of snow boots I wanted. Oh and I was going to get a couple sweaters for dogs for the kids born, but I was just sure this cold weather was over with and didn't.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

The snow/nasty weather is suppose to be the worse event we've had in a very long time. I for one am not looking forward to it. I wish you and Tara an easy and quick delivery.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

Even if she waits til the brunt of the storm to deliver, as long as she has a nice draft free space to kid in with lots of bedding, babies will be fine, dry them very well and get them nursing, they'll snuggle with mama for warmth.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

I'm right there with you. I'm in Kansas and I have 3 girls due anytime now. One of them will be on day 150 on the coldest day we've had so far (it's supposed to be between 8 and -6).


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*



Iwantgoats said:


> The snow/nasty weather is suppose to be the worse event we've had in a very long time. I for one am not looking forward to it. I wish you and Tara an easy and quick delivery.


Thanks, I'll keep everyone posted. I hope they are wrong about this storm, but I've never seen our weather guy get this hyped about a winter storm ever.... so I'm a little scared :sigh:



liz said:


> Even if she waits til the brunt of the storm to deliver, as long as she has a nice draft free space to kid in with lots of bedding, babies will be fine, dry them very well and get them nursing, they'll snuggle with mama for warmth.


Thanks liz, I should get another bale of straw. This is just my luck, got one due anyday and blizzard/freezing temps here we come. :doh:



chelsboers said:


> I'm right there with you. I'm in Kansas and I have 3 girls due anytime now. One of them will be on day 150 on the coldest day we've had so far (it's supposed to be between 8 and -6).


Praying for an easy and fast delivery of healthy kids for your girls. I'm glad I'm not alone :grouphug: Biggest thing is going to be keeping the babies warm and keeping my sanity :scratch:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 151*

No baby born last night.

She is on Day 152 now. Still trying to lose her plug (not a lot of progress with that). She stayed up most the night again pawing everything and stretching like crazy. Ligs are still there as of this morning. Her udder has really grown though. I'll try to get a pic today It's not tight, but very nice growth going on. I think she's gonna hold off till tuesday though, cause that's when the snow's gonna hit and unless a lot changes today she just acts like she still has a day or so to go. Nothing really jumps out at me at this point to say she could go into labor soon. The freezing mist is starting this morning, so I've got some things to get done before this storm hits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*

:hug: ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*

I took a few pics tonight before we shut the stall door up. Her udder has gone from full this morning, but not tight to now tonight it's tight. Ligs are still there though, so should I be watching really close tonight or do they get tight udder a day or two before kidding? She also has gone back to being fine with me checking her udder and ligs unlike the past two days where she did not want me back there. She hasn't layed down much the past few days and when I checked on her this morning the poor thing was crashed head turned back to her side just sleeping away. I wasn't being very quiet cause I wanted to check ligs, but she never woke up. I even layed down behind her lifted her tail and checked ligs and pet her on the rump still didn't wake up. She was so tired, she woke up after I got back to the house. Really the only change is her udder, so I just don't know anymore. She is following the Code of honor to a T


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*

Wow, that udder is starting to look tight! I never was good at feeling the ligs. She looks like such a lovey. It makes me want to hug her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*

I predict a late morning or early afternoon delivery!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*

Nothing last night. Snow has already started and man is it ever blowing out there. I'm so glad I have a camera out there.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 152*



Ligs are gone! :wahoo: 
I thought her udder was tight last night, This morning it's huge and tight. I might even say it's doubled what it was in the pics I posted last night. It is tight tight now. The storms been going for a couple hours now and Tara is following the doe's code for sure on this storm. I think it's gonna be today or tonight, I've got shovels to dig out to her door if she waits till it gets really bad.

Wish me luck, I may need it just getting out to her. Oh and her heads has not been smelling bucky for the past two days, so ray: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

happy kidding


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

I got a pic of her this morning udder it looks tight and feels even tighter. She still has no ligs to be felt so I'm pretty sure this is the real deal. We've already shoveled the snow once around the doors, but this is crazy insane drifts starting. She seems to be making a bed and laying in it quite a bit, but not comfortable. So now the real waiting game begins.  :type:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Oh yeah...still is definitely close.....

ray: for healthy kidding.. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Looks like she'll be going later than what I first predicted! She's definately ready to go by the look of her udder.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Sending you wishes for a healthy and safe kidding! ray: also praying for :kidred: :kidred:!!! She looks good!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Very pretty girls!  Hope you get the :kidred: your wanting, I know the feeling lol I love seeing all the pics, they give me a idea of what to expect with my FF does


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Oh goodness. I'm getting so excited! keep us posted!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

:stars: She just had a huge buck. We had to assist because he was so big. Mom and baby are doing good and are moved to a heated barn. We had to dig her a trench to get to the barn, drifts are bad here. Tracks from our truck were filled up by the time she had him. Will get some pics after we check up on her again. She still has to pass the afterbirth.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Awesome!! Now you get to have a whole night's sleep.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Day 153 (Ligs g*

Here he is. We are calling him blizzard! He is so big.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

He is a big boy...but what a pretty color he is!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Awwwwe he's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

He is huge. Good name, too. I like his coat.

Jan


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Congratulations! He is so big!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Wow! He is huge! But what a handsome guy.

Congratulations!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I'm so happy things turned out the way they did. For a while I didn't think I was going to get him out of there, but I knew I had to. I'll try to get some more pics today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Aww...adorable ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres Kidding Thread - Tara Kidded!*

Snapped a couple pics today. He is such a brave kid, he will wander out of the stall if the doors open and just leave momma to go explore. Momma is doing good she is really wanting to produce though, so I think I'm gonna have to get the milking stuff sanitized and start milking her. Blizzard just isn't taking enough I don't think. She was pretty tight when I went out this morning. He got up and nursed, but he was done and she was still tight. Plus she needs to know that I'll be milking as well as him nursing, cause when he's old enough to start seperating at night I'll be doing that and taking morning milk from momma.

Enjoy!

Oh, I'm really thinking about growing this guy up and possibly keeping him as a breeding buck. What do you all think? His sire is a CH and I'll see about getting some pics of Tara's udder just keep in mind that she's a FF. Thanks


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hes such a cutie!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice looking little guy :wink: I still have two more months to wait for babies..


----------

